# FREE AT LAST! from their little plastic prison...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ever since I got my Esposito book last week, my eyes have been opened to the world of Tyco collecting. I'm discovering cars that I didn't know existed, or only had a vague idea, having seen blurry shots in auction pictures. When I saw the white '79 Z28 done with the correct original Chevrolet Z28 stripes, I HAD to have one... a realistic-looking Z28 has been my dream Tyco for a while. 

Well, when Marc was here Saturday and we were poring over the book, I mentioned that to him, and he told me he had just seen a Fleabay BIN for that car in a two-pack at a reasonable price. Later that evening, I searched and found it immediately and clicked the BIN. It got here today. Man, was I conflicted about having to open this... it's been sealed for, what, 17 years now? Heck, it's almost old enough to vote.










I kinda thought maybe I should leave them in the blister and look for one or both cars loose at a show or something. 



















Well, it didn't take long for me to talk myself out of THAT idea...










Gawd, I love BOTH these cars. Very sharp.










And I think this is the car I picture when I hear Prince's "Little Red Corvette."










I guess there'll always be someone who leaves them in the blister. I mean, I don't think the pair in this auction is going anywhere anytime soon... :tongue:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-TYCO-Camaro-Corvette-Slot-Car-Twinpack-9095-/400065011384?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d25bb9eb8

(note: i did NOT pay anywhere near that much for these...)

And yes, I ran them both. They run good for having been asleep for 17 years. I thought about taking video of their first run and setting it to the Hallelujah Chorus from Handel's Messiah, but maybe that's overkill... 

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good on ya man. Last year I paid $50.00 for a mint in pkg Tyco US1 Fire Truck after getting outbid on every used one I bid on. It didn't last 5 minutes in that pkg when I got my hands on it. Unfortunately the light bulb burned out within the first 50 feet of running it, but the bell still rings nice and clear!

Of course... it was for my kids :thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

The se things have little electric hearts for running on tracks. Thats what there are made for. To keep them in the blister or any other package is a cruel thing to do. If one wants to collect cars he should get diecasts of any make, they are intended for static display.

I herewith like to put forward the notion to found a society for the prevention of endless cruelty to slotcars (SPECS). Everything nowadays has a lobby group but what about those little innocent things caged up in plastic prisons. 

Get them liberated. Every little slotty has the right to roam free on the tracks.

Freedom for slotcars,away with the boxes.

Mario:thumbsup:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Free at last...*

Rick,

Glad I could help.. LOL They are probably two of the nicest cars that Tyco has made. I would put that two pack against any that Tyco has made. Glad to see you got them, and they look better out of the blister. When in doubt, take em out. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I understand. I have a lighted curve hugger Jeep dated 1980 still unopened on card. Oh how I would love to drive it up and down some 6 feet of afx flex track that I have. I might just do that now.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I may have to seek out some Tycos after this one.

Rob


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I owned a 80 camaro for awhile and like that tyco body . Just wish the front wheel wells weren't so big !


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Both of those are great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool running!!! Like them shiney wheels....RM


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Had a 79 z28. It was the dark brown metallic with tan interior. Loved that car.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Z/28s Rock!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Piz said:


> I owned a 80 camaro for awhile and like that tyco body . Just wish the front wheel wells weren't so big !


Amen to that! That red Vette is one of my all time favorite cars. I like cars that look like they came off the street.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tyco did some real cool stuff. I too have a few variations of they're Z 28

I Italian
R Retard
O Out 
C Cruising

LMAO!!!


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Had to join in...*

Ok.. so what can I say, it's catchy.. Going through the boxes and joined SPECS. You can do it too!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Z28s...*

Here's a couple more..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

I take mine out of the boxes/clams. I know they are probably worth more in their package but I realized I will never sell them so what's the point.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulation, well done. You did a good deed.

Those little electric creatures will be forever thankfull to you.
Those boxes and clamshells are only transport devices but now they can life in thei natural envirement which is a slotcar track.

Big hand from me

Mario


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I know I'm a sinner, what can I say... Although it does make a great wall display...my "Nascar Wall of Shame"...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jesus Mary and Joseph RM !!!!!!

Sweet dude!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice display RM. No shame in that. I tend to open all the cars I get but I do have a few white thunders still in their cubes...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW. When ya got that many, leaving them in the package makes for a great display... Very impressive. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Jailbraek*

That's going to be one BIG riot if they ever get loose.
Great collection RM
BR


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to see more of the track Hill top


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

putting them on the other side of the track makes them less temping to open great display!!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great looking Z28 Rick! I always liked the realistic looking ones.
The front wells are a little big due to the Command Control chassis these were made for.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wish I had kept these two:










I sold them to someone one here but I can't remember who and I haven't seen these for sale in a while now  They were the coolest looking Dodge-brand NASCAR racers I think Life Like ever put out.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I know I'm a sinner, what can I say... Although it does make a great wall display...


Randy,

That is an awesome display. Some day I hope I have the room so all my cars locked in their plastic prisons can be displayed like that.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! 
For those interested, this works pretty good. I picked up some 8 ft MDF strips at Home Depot, ran em across the table saw to notch out some chanels. Look close and you can see the depth of each notch is different. The lips hold the package in place. Add a little space at the top cut, this lets you slide the pack up and out of the display without damage...After nailing up, just do some nail hole filling and paint...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's slick RM!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!!
> For those interested, this works pretty good. I picked up some 8 ft MDF strips at Home Depot, ran em across the table saw to notch out some chanels. Look close and you can see the depth of each notch is different. The lips hold the package in place. Add a little space at the top cut, this lets you slide the pack up and out of the display without damage...After nailing up, just do some nail hole filling and paint...RM


Very nice and very simple. Looks like you could also make that same design by doing it in two pieces if you don't have a table saw. The back piece would be separate and nailed/screwed to the front piece. So an 8 foot (or whatever) piece along the front and a narrower same length piece nailed across the back.

Either way you slice it, it's a great design.

Joe


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

plymouth71 said:


> Good on ya man. Last year I paid $50.00 for a mint in pkg Tyco US1 Fire Truck after getting outbid on every used one I bid on. It didn't last 5 minutes in that pkg when I got my hands on it. Unfortunately the light bulb burned out within the first 50 feet of running it, but the bell still rings nice and clear!
> 
> Of course... it was for my kids :thumbsup:


It might have burned out because US1 Trucking runs on 6 volt power. Any more will burn that bulb to a crisp!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

That would explain it. Ran it on an AW Dragtrack. Guess I could use an AFX buld.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to see more of the track Hill top


Check on the track building thread P71, I posted some pics...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dunno, I had 3 firetrucks, 2 always worked, one I got burned out. I race on tyco track with the x2 powerpacks, one each lane.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I think it's past warranty anyway :tongue:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 3 and sofar no problems with the bulbs, but may be it is due to the fact that they where sold by Faller in their fire alarm set and they were using always 16v. The set came with their own powerpack. They probably replaced the bulbs with more durable ones.

Interesting is the background to the set. It was announced with the Aurora prototype fire semi which never materilized as Aurora packed in before production. So Faller switched to Tyco. As the set came out with an Aurora Blazin' Brakes Firebird and the Tyco fire engine I recon it is the only set ever incorporating cars and parts from three of the major H0 slot companies. Faller tracks and powerpack, Tyco car and Aurora car and controllers. 

Tyco and Aurora in one set, a moment in time to be cherished.

Mario


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok now THERE'S an interesting bit of slot car history that I NEVER would have known. Thanks Mario... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is a current auction on the german ebay for said set.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Faller-AMS-A...t=Rennbahnen_und_Slotcars&hash=item27c2468e9a

Please note that is has instead of the Firebird a Vette in but I recon that might be original as well as they had a few of them left or not enough of the others.
BTW note as well the Aurora orange controllers with polarity switch and the Aurora connction straight. Faller must have calculated that instead of creating a conecting straight with polarity change it would be easier and cheaper to use the existing Aurora one and use specially created adapters to connect them to the Faller tracks.

Mario


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, great price. I wish I could buy it


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

No reason to be envious. The price will definitly go up. IMHO it will peak at 70 Euros which translates into $ 90.

But to be honest it never occured to me how special this set really was until started writing about.

I got my set by pure chance a few years ago. A friend who knew that I was into slots bought it at a jumble sale for 7 Euros. Even than it was a bargain.

Mario


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

No danger of front tire rub on the Tyco Z28, which always bugged me, but that particular blue and white color combination has to be about the best looking rendition of that body style they ever did and it really pops. The Tyco 'Vettes on the narrow 440/X2 chassis are among the best looking street cars they ever produced. From the scaling, proportions, body lines, wheel well radius, to how nicely the body sits on the chassis, it's a home run and handles very well.

I cannot leave slot cars in blister packs. These are physical, interactive, hands-on wonderful little machines that you can only truly appreciate by holding them, working on them, and running them around a track where you can marvel at their sight, sound, motion, and reactions to your commands. In the package they are dead static models and diecast are a heck of a lot cheaper if you just like looking at models. If there's a choice between just looking and really doing, I'll always take the really doing option, thank you.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

This question of leaving a car in the package or not boils down to just how many runners are too many. For me, I must have well over 200 runners between the different brands. How many more do I need (none) or want (depends on your personality) to have as a runner? How many can I keep running at near peak efficiency?

As it is, there are some cars that don't get run that often and when they do, it's been so long that they might need a little tweaking. I have so many runners that I feel like I can't enjoy all of them as much as I should.

So yeah, I keep all my new purchases in the package as part of my collection. If I felt the need to really have a new car as a runner, I'd buy a second one. But when I take a sober look at all the runners I do have, it makes no sense for me to add to that number. I have (and this will sound odd to 99% of the guys here) all the runners I need.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe, you make a good point. I have a few hundred cars, and they are essentially all runners (though a select few only get parade laps). There's LOTS of times I look at the display racks and think, "Jeez, when's the last time I ran THAT?" And then I have to diddle with it to get it running right again, especially anything with a pancake motor. No way do I *need* more runners. But I'm still giggly like an 8-year-old when I find some in the wild... 

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinda of the same here...I've got runners/cars that I run hard, let visitors run, race here, or take to a race...It's enough just to keep them running, much less all of em!!! When I paint a car or custom, I do like to take it for a few laps, then it usually goes into the display case... I've got cars in the pack I'll never run, but hey, if I ever want to, I can...
"Just my thoughts, outta be yours" ...RM


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

extra cars not me. I buy just what I need.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree, most of us here have the few choice runners you run and run hard. Most cars get a parade lap then in the display they go.

I am definitley guilty of buying 2 so I can run some newer stuff but hey i'm supporting AW and a lot of you clowns around here as well!!!! lmfao!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

